# 'SNL' App Features 40 Years' Worth of Sketches



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*'SNL' App Features 40 Years' Worth of Sketches*

(hollywoodreporter.com) - The first-ever SNL app, launched to coincide with the show's 40th anniversary, being celebrated with a three-hour special this Sunday, features more than 5,500 sketches from the show's 40-year history....

Full Story Here









Seth Meyers, Greg Daniels and Sarah Silverman are just a few of the comic writers who have penned sketches for the show.


----------

